# Moving to torrevieja



## lesleyrose (Mar 4, 2017)

We want to move to playa flamenca torrevjca with our granddaughter... we plan to buy but would like to rent in this area for around 3 months to allow us to look at property .... can anyone suggest a good letting agent ? 
Thank you 
Lesleyrose


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

You will find they want an 11 month contract, I went with Rosa Mediterranean just down from Abbey. Very helpful.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jeff4051 said:


> You will find they want an 11 month contract, I went with Rosa Mediterranean just down from Abbey. Very helpful.


They may want but there is no such thing in Spanish law. If agents either don't know this or know but try it on with these 'eleven month contracts' I'd wonder why.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> They may want but there is no such thing in Spanish law. If agents either don't know this or know but try it on with these 'eleven month contracts' I'd wonder why.


Wonder why or not..........Most letting agents, and I've said it many times, will only offer you an 11 month contract. They are not illegal and you can make an agreement as to the time frame of the initial contract. It's very rare that 12 month contracts are offered.

Steve


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

The OP is looking to rent for 3 months whilst looking for a property - surely that's a holiday rental.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I've just read in the paper that Torrevieja is the most burgled town in the Valencia region! !!!!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> They may want but there is no such thing in Spanish law. If agents either don't know this or know but try it on with these 'eleven month contracts' I'd wonder why.


I have just been reading about the "Urban Rental laws 2016" and it states:

"If the rental is used as a 'permanent' abode, then it is regarded in law as a long term rental irrespective of whether it is a 6 / 11 / 12 month contract and will have the mandatory 3 year renewal at the sole choise of the tenant"

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> I have just been reading about the "Urban Rental laws 2016" and it states:
> 
> "If the rental is used as a 'permanent' abode, then it is regarded in law as a long term rental irrespective of whether it is a 6 / 11 / 12 month contract and will have the mandatory 3 year renewal at the sole choise of the tenant"
> 
> Steve


That's pretty much what is says, (don't recall it actually specifying '6 / 11 / 12 month contract' anywhere & the last tweaks were in March 2015) but I'm sure that what mrypg9 means, is that a lot of agents & owners still seem to think that an 11 month contract means that they are protected & can get the property back after 11 months regardless. 

That was the case years & years ago - but hasn't been so for a very long time. A lot of agents & owners will simply tell 'newbies' that it is still the case though - & that 'it's just how it is in Spain'


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> That's pretty much what is says, (don't recall it actually specifying '6 / 11 / 12 month contract' anywhere & the last tweaks were in March 2015) but I'm sure that what mrypg9 means, is that a lot of agents & owners still seem to think that an 11 month contract means that they are protected & can get the property back after 11 months regardless.
> 
> That was the case years & years ago - but hasn't been so for a very long time. A lot of agents & owners will simply tell 'newbies' that it is still the case though - & that 'it's just how it is in Spain'


6 / 11 / 12 was to make a point. It's irrespective of the contract time. Its just annoying that posters insist the 11 month contract is illegal and worthless when that is clearly not the case. It could put people off a nice villa or apartment because they may be concerned about the rental contract.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> 6 / 11 / 12 was to make a point. It's irrespective of the contract time. Its just annoying that posters insist the 11 month contract is illegal and worthless when that is clearly not the case. It could put people off a nice villa or apartment because they may be concerned about the rental contract.


ahhh - it looked as if you were quoting from it.

I actually would question an '11 month contract' simply because you're likely to have problems down the line. You'd be in the right to stay - but who needs the hassle if the agent or owner says that you don't?

As I say - lots actually believe that the law still says that anything under 12 months is temporary & finite - many others lie through their teeth to get tenants out.

We have at least one here who has convinced many newbies that it's 'normal' to pay holiday rates in July & August - or you move out for those months & go back in September.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The LAU is clear. Contracts (not holiday rentals) start at twelve months, as we have been told by Xabia and Snikpoh, both knowledgeable and experienced and in Snikpoh's case a landlord.
Read the Spanish legislation not English language versions where all is clear.
Many agents, especially British ones, may well be unaware of changes to the law. Many are less than assiduous with their business practices anyway. Horror tales of dodgy agent experiences are numerous - ask Jo for one. I've had a bad experience when I first came here and was naïve and knew little Spanish and nothing of rental law. I'd been a landlord myself in the UK and Canada and assumed all were 'respectable' like me. We were able to tear up our eleven month contract after three months and live the last two months on the deposit we'd paid precisely because the eleven month contract we'd innocently signed was pronounced by a lawyer to be null and void - such contracts didn't exist in law.
The average British newbie immigrant getting off the plane and going to an agent after a few days looking for somewhere long-term to live probably speaks either no or very little Spanish. Neither can s/he be expected to know the details of Spanish renting laws. Agents are interested in getting money off prospective tenants...period. Why they imagine an eleven month contract is better for them, I have no idea.
Of course not all agents are rip-off merchants but if an agent offers a contract which has no status in law, I'd be wondering why. Friends who run non- holiday letting agencies offer minimum twelve month contracts.
It's important to let people who are new to Spain know what the law is, not how some people interpret it. They come here t enjoy life, not to endure needless hassle. I had my Discovery window smashed during the altercation with our rogue agent. 
There have been cases of agents renting out property without the owners' knowledge and charging rents higher than thy tell the owners.
One thing you learn about Spain is that people often say 'nada pasa' when there appears to be a problem.
Usually true but cuando pasa, mierda grande pasa tambien.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> The LAU is clear. Contracts (not holiday rentals) start at twelve months, as we have been told by Xabia and Snikpoh, both knowledgeable and experienced and in Snikpoh's case a landlord.
> Read the Spanish legislation not English language versions where all is clear.
> Many agents, especially British ones, may well be unaware of changes to the law. Many are less than assiduous with their business practices anyway. Horror tales of dodgy agent experiences are numerous - ask Jo for one. I've had a bad experience when I first came here and was naïve and knew little Spanish and nothing of rental law. I'd been a landlord myself in the UK and Canada and assumed all were 'respectable' like me. We were able to tear up our eleven month contract after three months and live the last two months on the deposit we'd paid precisely because the eleven month contract we'd innocently signed was pronounced by a lawyer to be null and void - such contracts didn't exist in law.
> The average British newbie immigrant getting off the plane and going to an agent after a few days looking for somewhere long-term to live probably speaks either no or very little Spanish. Neither can s/he be expected to know the details of Spanish renting laws. Agents are interested in getting money off prospective tenants...period. Why they imagine an eleven month contract is better for them, I have no idea.
> ...


Yep, you can dress it how you like councillor..........

I refer to my post #7.

From personal experience on 3 occasions I have only been offered an 11 month contract (renewable) twice from agents and once from my present Spanish landlord. When the first 11 month contract was toward the end date the landlord was puzzled as to why I didn't want to stay in the apartment. The 11 month contract I signed for my present apartment is into its second year, without any problems, and the landlord is very very helpful. So not all landlords and agents are of dubious character. 

Going back to the 11 month contracts. ............I amoungst many renters I've spoken to have only been offered 11 month contracts in the first instance. Many would lose their chosen dwelling if they didn't sign said contracts as there was no other option offered. It's also been mentioned by other posters. As I understand it, if a contract is signed to rent a dwelling for habitual use then it is binding in law...........is that correct or not?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

As of June 2013 it doesn't matter what the initial term of a contract is. If the property is the home of the tenant, the tenant is protected under the LAU, for the contract to roll over to 3 years after that initial term is completed.

So yes, a long term contract _could _have an initial term of 3 months, 6 months, 7 months - whatever months. 

Even 11 months.

I've been renting for over 13 years & my last three contracts have had initial terms of 12 months. 

I stand by my previous comment that I would be dubious about an '11 month contract' though, for the reasons I gave.

I would also wonder why an agent or owner would want to give me any initial contract of less than a year, especially living in a holiday area. It would think that possibly they wanted the property back so that could get 4x the rent in high season.

It happens. It happens a lot.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> As of June 2013 it doesn't matter what the initial term of a contract is. If the property is the home of the tenant, the tenant is protected under the LAU, for the contract to roll over to 3 years after that initial term is completed.
> 
> So yes, a long term contract _could _have an initial term of 3 months, 6 months, 7 months - whatever months.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The highlighted part is the point I've been trying to get across this time and on previous occasions and always had it dismissed. I rest my case :tea:


----------



## jeff4051 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hopefully I wont have a problem with my tenancy but if i did who would I complain to???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

The point about the property being the tenant's home was true before June 2013 - but the 'roll over' was for 5 years. 

I'm not sure when the protection for the landlord of a contract of less than 12 months stopped (hence the '11 month contract') but it was before we came here in 2003.

It's incredible that agents are still trying to use this to get people out of properties.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We have been living in Spain for just over 4 years and will be moving for the fourth time, next week 🙄

Yes, it really does take that long to establish your priority needs !!

Our first three lets were with agents and all for 11 months. When the length of the contract was disputed, we were told that is was what the owner required. A take it or leave it situation !!

Our second let was ideal, a reasonably priced house in La Cala de Mijas. We were given 2, 11 month contracts - the second one was not dated continuously !! We were then, suddenly, given 3 months to move. The owner had decided to use it as a second home.

This was, despite having verbally promised us tenure for at least 4 years. Subsequently, we had to move out after only 2 years. 

We could have disputed this - our sole address on the contract was that one, showing it as our only & main home.

If we had taken it to court, we would have surely won - but what was the point - he wanted us out and we didn't have the appetite for the acrimony that would have ensued. I must add that our rent was always paid on the dot. He used to come round and collect it in cash - because he didn't want to pay tax !!

We are about to move to a lovely flat in Fuengirola and have a proper 'Vivienda' contract. One year, initially, with an option to renew for a further 3 years. We are renting directly from the Landlord and the rent is paid via the bank.

Another point, La Cala has become really exclusive. Rentals are rare, nowadays. We were recently offered a property there ( 11 month contract !! ) which was much smaller than the flat in Fuengirola. They were asking 1600€ per month. We will be paying 700€. 

I love my life in Spain- but it really is trial & error.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Yep, you can dress it how you like councillor..........
> 
> I refer to my post #7.
> 
> ...



Your personal experience is irrelevant. Law is law. And if people felt they had no option other than to sign whatever was put in front of them that's up to them. As Xabia says, I'd be rather dubious about doing that.
I'm guessing it's a case of newbies with little or no Spanish or understanding of the law and agents rubbing their hands with glee at being able to fob people off.
As Xabia says, why would anyone want to offer an eleven month contract anyway?
And no, a contract is not always binding as Xabia has explained.

Allie's post is interesting....supports what we are saying. No protection with eleven month contracts. It's take it or leave it.
I'd leave it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jeff4051 said:


> Hopefully I wont have a problem with my tenancy but if i did who would I complain to???


Fingers crossed for you but in most cases there is simply no point in complaining. 
No swift justice as in the UK. Going to court is an expensive and often futile exercise.
If you live near an area with an English-speaking CAB they may be able to help you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Thank you. The highlighted part is the point I've been trying to get across this time and on previous occasions and always had it dismissed. I rest my case :tea:


And misunderstand the point Xabia is making......

As she says:

_I'm not sure when the protection for the landlord of a contract of less than 12 months stopped (hence the '11 month contract') but it was before we came here in 2003.

It's incredible that agents are still trying to use this to get people out of properties. _


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> And misunderstand the point Xabia is making......
> 
> As she says:
> 
> ...


As I explained in my post I was agreeing with the red highlighted text.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Your personal experience is irrelevant. Law is law. And if people felt they had no option other than to sign whatever was put in front of them that's up to them. As Xabia says, I'd be rather dubious about doing that.
> I'm guessing it's a case of newbies with little or no Spanish or understanding of the law and agents rubbing their hands with glee at being able to fob people off.
> As Xabia says, why would anyone want to offer an eleven month contract anyway?
> And no, a contract is not always binding as Xabia has explained.
> ...


Well Councillor, my personal experience is irrelevant but Allie's post is interesting, strange how you pick posts that suit your thinking 

Do you suggest all families, couples or single people flatly refuse an offer of a nice home because of the 11 month contract? If you feel so strongly about agents and Spanish and english owners you need to do some research yourself and use your skills, councillor, to have it widely advertised that we are all being duped. :confused2:


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

This thread should be renamed "Long Term Rentals". mrypg9 #3 says about an 11 month contract "...there is no such thing in Spain." mrypg9 #11 "The law is clear. Contracts (not holiday rentals) start at 12 months, as we have been told by Xabia and Snikpoh (yes it's their fault not Mary's). Xabia #13 "...a long term contract could have an initial term of 3, 6, 7 - whatever months." mrypg9 #18 No Mary , Allie's post doesn't support what you're saying. Allie could have taken her landlord to court but it takes time and stress and money to "right a wrong" in Spain. Telling Tebo that his personal experience was irrelevant is very bad judgement .It's Tebo who's been telling everyone for months about the reality of dealing with agents and landlords. Xabia #13 " I would also wonder why an agent or owner would want to give me any initial contract of less than a year." Isn't it the right of an owner to stipulate the terms of letting their property? The prospective tenant has the option to say yes or no. If I understood you , even a short term rental can be the basis for a long term rental. If it hadn't been for Tebo we wouldn't have got this far,but I have to ask you Tebo - why did you leave your first place after 11 months. You say that your landlord was puzzled. So am I. :typing:


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> This thread should be renamed "Long Term Rentals".


No it shouldn't, if only because the OP wants to rent for 3 months (and was looking for appropriate agents - a query to which I believe no one has actually responded). The thread got completely off track.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

I might have had my tongue in my cheek. Don't blame me, I've joined in at 23 in the hit parade. jeff 4051 was first to reply and gave the name of an agency but unfortunately mentioned an 11 month contract and then.......I'm just worried that this subject is hidden under an unconnected title. :rapture:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> Well Councillor, my personal experience is irrelevant but Allie's post is interesting, strange how you pick posts that suit your thinking
> 
> Do you suggest all families, couples or single people flatly* refuse an offer of a nice home because of the 11 month contract*? If you feel so strongly about agents and Spanish and english owners you need to do some research yourself and use your skills, councillor, *to have it widely advertised that we are all being duped*. :confused2:


Actually yes I would - or if I really wanted the property I would discuss the LAU with the owner or agent & make it clear that I know the law & that I would expect the contract to roll over to 3 years.

I do, at every opportunity, try to inform people about the LAU. 

I've seen too many people in tears & frantically searching for a new home when an agent has lied to them & convinced them that they have to move out for the summer etc etc. when the 11 month contract ends is May or June - but of course they are welcome to return in September........ or they can pay holiday rates if they want to stay.

It happened to us years ago. I knew the law & made it clear to the agent that the property was our home, & that I expected the contract to roll over. I was assured that it was no problem.

By pure coincidence I met the owner after we had been there a few months, while they were visiting mutual friends for a few days. They had been told that we only wanted a temp contract, which suited them since they wintered here every year.

We did move out. There were other issues, but mainly we felt awful that the owners had been duped.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> This thread should be renamed "Long Term Rentals". mrypg9 #3 says about an 11 month contract "...there is no such thing in Spain." mrypg9 #11 "The law is clear. Contracts (not holiday rentals) start at 12 months, as we have been told by Xabia and Snikpoh (yes it's their fault not Mary's). Xabia #13 "...a long term contract could have an initial term of 3, 6, 7 - whatever months." mrypg9 #18 No Mary , Allie's post doesn't support what you're saying. Allie could have taken her landlord to court but it takes time and stress and money to "right a wrong" in Spain. Telling Tebo that his personal experience was irrelevant is very bad judgement .It's Tebo who's been telling everyone for months about the reality of dealing with agents and landlords. Xabia #13 " I would also wonder why an agent or owner would want to give me any initial contract of less than a year." Isn't it the right of an owner to stipulate the terms of letting their property? The prospective tenant has the option to say yes or no. If I understood you , even a short term rental can be the basis for a long term rental. If it hadn't been for Tebo we wouldn't have got this far,but I have to ask you Tebo - why did you leave your first place after 11 months. You say that your landlord was puzzled. So am I. :typing:


l left my first apartment because it was in need of a make over. It was an apartment we accepted while we settled in at our chosen retirement location of Benidorm. (The councillor hates Benidorm as well) We spent that first "11 months" getting ourselves legal in all aspects of living in Spain. Our Solicitors in La Nucia were, and still are, a god send.

Also within that time we found a far better apartment, with only 11 month contract, for the same rental and conditions..........so we moved after the contract was up, and yes, we got our deposit back!

I think it's important to read posters stories on here so people can make their own judgement. None are irrelevant. 

No matter how much typing the councillor does, those contracts are not illegal. 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> No it shouldn't, if only because the OP wants to rent for 3 months (and was looking for appropriate agents - a query to which I believe no one has actually responded). The thread got completely off track.


You're right....

I thought someone had answered it, but looking back I don't see it (must have been on a similar thread)

A clear 3 month let is likely to be considered a holiday let. I don't know any agents in that area though, but someone did mention one who is & does 11 month lets.... & that's how it went..........


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> This thread should be renamed "Long Term Rentals". mrypg9 #3 says about an 11 month contract "...there is no such thing in Spain." mrypg9 #11 "The law is clear. Contracts (not holiday rentals) start at 12 months, as we have been told by Xabia and Snikpoh (yes it's their fault not Mary's). Xabia #13 "...a long term contract could have an initial term of 3, 6, 7 - whatever months." mrypg9 #18 No Mary , Allie's post doesn't support what you're saying. Allie could have taken her landlord to court but it takes time and stress and money to "right a wrong" in Spain. Telling Tebo that his personal experience was irrelevant is very bad judgement .It's Tebo who's been telling everyone for months about the reality of dealing with agents and landlords. Xabia #13 " I would also wonder why an agent or owner would want to give me any initial contract of less than a year." Isn't it the right of an owner to stipulate the terms of letting their property? The prospective tenant has the option to say yes or no. If I understood you , even a short term rental can be the basis for a long term rental. If it hadn't been for Tebo we wouldn't have got this far,but I have to ask you Tebo - why did you leave your first place after 11 months. You say that your landlord was puzzled. So am I. :typing:


Yes it could. 

I was at a meeting about rental contracts a while ago, held by a local gestor & the abogado she works with, who is an expert in rental & property law.

There were a couple of agents there who were absolutely horrified to discover that if they let a property on a '3 month winter let' & the tenant decided to move here during that time, go on the padrón etc., the law would be on the tenant's side if they decided to stay....

They were advised to make sure that the agreement was a very clear holiday let, with utilities included in the rent & so on, with no 'residential' contract, all linen in place & so on, maybe even a weekly cleaner included to change beds etc. Even then, it would be difficult, but they would stand more chance if it came to court, of proving that it was indeed a holiday let.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> Actually yes I would - or if I really wanted the property I would discuss the LAU with the owner or agent & make it clear that I know the law & that I would expect the contract to roll over to 3 years.
> 
> I do, at every opportunity, try to inform people about the LAU.
> 
> ...


(I am not saying you are wrong, my point is and has always been that 11 month contracts are not illegal or against the law!)


I'm afraid not many people would get a rental then. If you quoted to agents or owners then you would be dismissed in a moment! You would miss your chosen dwelling as the next guy in line would sign up.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> (I am not saying you are wrong, my point is and has always been that 11 month contracts are not illegal or against the law!)
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not many people would get a rental then. If you quoted to agents or owners then you would be dismissed in a moment! You would miss your chosen dwelling as the next guy in line would sign up.


A contract for 11 months isn't illegal - as a residential contract it's under the LAU & therefore automatically rolls over for 3 years.

What very often happens though, at least in my area & I've heard of it happening in other parts of the country too, is that the owner or agent either honestly (but erroneously) believes that a contract of 11 months offers them protection & that they can get the property back at that time for no good reason, or the owner or agent knows full well that it doesn't mean that, but tells the tenant that it does.

I would always want to be sure that both I & the agent or owner know that a long term contract means 3 years - right at the outset. No nasty surprises for anyone then.

And I've never been refused a rental. Though I have decided not to take one if I get the feeling that the owner or agent is likely to play silly games, from their attitude when I bring the subject up.

Why on earth would someone who genuinely wants a long term tenant refuse to let to you, just because you know the law?

If they do refuse you, then they probably don't genuinely want a long term tenant.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> A contract for 11 months isn't illegal - as a residential contract it's under the LAU & therefore automatically rolls over for 3 years.
> 
> What very often happens though, at least in my area & I've heard of it happening in other parts of the country too, is that the owner or agent either honestly (but erroneously) believes that a contract of 11 months offers them protection & that they can get the property back at that time for no good reason, or the owner or agent knows full well that it doesn't mean that, but tells the tenant that it does.
> 
> ...


Thank you for finally clearing that up, I hope other posters finally understand that the 11 month contract is not illegal.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

tebo53 said:


> Thank you for finally clearing that up, I hope other posters finally understand that the 11 month contract is not illegal.


No, apparently not - but from my sad/bad experience I would advise caution and make sure that the agents/owners are aware that you know this law. 

We were green/inexperienced when we took on that particular tenancy. It is a learning curve living here in Spain.

Plenty of landlords have been ripped off by foreigners. I guess it is trial & error on both sides... I will let you know what transpires in my first 'Vivienda' tenancy 😉


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

At the risk of pouring petrol back on the flames.. I've been doing some research online for long term rentals, and so many of them state "winter let only" or "available until April" or some such. These are technically illegal then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Tom1957 said:


> At the risk of pouring petrol back on the flames.. I've been doing some research online for long term rentals, and so many of them state "winter let only" or "available until April" or some such. These are technically illegal then?


They are potentially on dodgy ground - for the agent or owner. 

If a property is only available short term, then it must be clear that it's a holiday let. Holiday lets would have utilities included, usually have regular cleaning & linen changes etc.

If the tenant is responsible for utilities, moves some of their own furniture in, go on the padrón, have kids in school etc., it could be argued that it's residential if they should decide to stay on. Regardless of the wording of the contract. The tenant would then be protected by the LAU & the contract would roll over for 3 years.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wouldn't it be fair to say that if you are offered an 11 month contract you should be on your guard and question it? What I mean is why would you be offered an 11 month contract? Only if the owner/ agent (quoting xabiachica)


> either honestly (but erroneously) believes that a contract of 11 months offers them protection & that they can get the property back at that time for no good reason


As nothing legally happens at 11 months it's just a random number.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Wouldn't it be fair to say that if you are offered an 11 month contract you should be on your guard and question it? What I mean is why would you be offered an 11 month contract? Only if the owner/ agent (quoting xabiachica)
> 
> As nothing legally happens at 11 months it's just a random number.


Absolutely. I would for sure be on my guard for the reasons I gave. If you know the historic reasons for the 11 month contract, you'd wonder why they have chosen that particular 'random' number.


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Okay, pay attention. This is a really interesting article to read. You'll find it on https://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com and I have to mention this chap's name Raymundo Larrain Nesbitt Abogados Copyright 2016. You need to search down the page and highlight "Urban Rental Law in Spain - Spain's Tenancy Act(Ley de Arrendamientos Urbaner, LAU)." Read the whole lot. It's too much information for me to type here. You'll find out about the 11 month-contract myth, holiday/short term/long term rentals and a mention of why the rental laws have favoured the tenant but things are changing. Do you think it could be typed up somewhere with an appropriate title rather than be lost in this thread. Oh, and I noticed that JoJo opened a thread on this subject back in 2011. :focus:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Okay, pay attention. This is a really interesting article to read. You'll find it on https://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com and I have to mention this chap's name Raymundo Larrain Nesbitt Abogados Copyright 2016. You need to search down the page and highlight "Urban Rental Law in Spain - Spain's Tenancy Act(Ley de Arrendamientos Urbaner, LAU)." Read the whole lot. It's too much information for me to type here. You'll find out about the 11 month-contract myth, holiday/short term/long term rentals and a mention of why the rental laws have favoured the tenant but things are changing. Do you think it could be typed up somewhere with an appropriate title rather than be lost in this thread. Oh, and I noticed that JoJo opened a thread on this subject back in 2011. :focus:


A lot has changed since 2011 - although the 11 month myth persists

The article basically says the same as I posted earlier on this thread


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Gran Erry-Bredd said:


> Okay, pay attention. This is a really interesting article to read. You'll find it on https://www.spanishpropertyinsight.com and I have to mention this chap's name Raymundo Larrain Nesbitt Abogados Copyright 2016. You need to search down the page and highlight "Urban Rental Law in Spain - Spain's Tenancy Act(Ley de Arrendamientos Urbaner, LAU)." Read the whole lot. It's too much information for me to type here. You'll find out about the 11 month-contract myth, holiday/short term/long term rentals and a mention of why the rental laws have favoured the tenant but things are changing. Do you think it could be typed up somewhere with an appropriate title rather than be lost in this thread. Oh, and I noticed that JoJo opened a thread on this subject back in 2011. :focus:


That site is where I gained my information. Very informative.

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> That site is where I gained my information. Very informative.
> 
> Steve


Mispost


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Mispost


If you were not so very quick to criticise you will notice that I edited it immediately after realising it was mistyped.

Here is the correct address.

https://www.spanishpropertyinsight....agreements-ley-de-arrendamientos-urbanos-lau/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tebo53 said:


> If you were not so very quick to criticise you will notice that I edited it immediately after realising it was mistyped.
> 
> Here is the correct address.
> 
> https://www.spanishpropertyinsight....agreements-ley-de-arrendamientos-urbanos-lau/


¿?
*I* made a mistake and therefore wrote mispost, nothing to do with you, who may be said was very quick to criticise!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

lesleyrose said:


> We want to move to playa flamenca torrevjca with our granddaughter... we plan to buy but would like to rent in this area for around 3 months to allow us to look at property .... can anyone suggest a good letting agent ?
> Thank you
> Lesleyrose


I think you will struggle to find a 3 month rental in Torrevieja outside of the winter months Dec - March and the way to find one might be to stay in a holiday let and ask around while you are there.


----------

